
Kegworth Air Disaster - brian-armstrong
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kegworth_air_disaster
======
brian-armstrong
I thought this was interesting

"The dials on the two vibration gauges (one for each engine) were small and
the LED needle went around the outside of the dial as opposed to the inside of
the dial as in the previous 737 series aircraft. The pilots had received no
simulator training on the new model, as no simulator for the 737-400 existed
in the UK at that time."

